# Sons Of Anarchy.



## jordanky

I looked around and couldn't really find anything on here about SOA. Does anyone else here watch it? As always, I'm behind the times like three years, but after hearing pretty much everyone going on about it, I started watching Season 1 on Netflix about two weeks ago and got hooked immediately. I'm finally caught up with the current season and I'm loving it. What do you guys think?


----------



## brutalwizard

i have seen every episode but the newest season, cause we got rid of dish network.


i loved it, overall one of my fave drama's.
up there with lost, breaking bad, and weeds


----------



## Alimination

That's my show man! Opie is my favorite character, next to tig. Lol

"Always treat her like your leather and ride her as often as your harley!"


----------



## jordanky

Alimination said:


> That's my show man! Opie is my favorite character, next to tig. Lol
> 
> "Always treat her like your leather and ride her as often as your harley!"



Opie is the shit dude... If I could look like anyone... Pre-long hair Opie is the toughest looking bastard on the planet.


----------



## JPMike

Friends of mine watching this and I am tempted to watch it.


----------



## jordanky

JPMike said:


> Friends of mine watching this and I am tempted to watch it.



You should! But in my opinion, you pretty much HAVE to start at the main beginning.


----------



## phantaz

I just recently got into this show as well. Opie is one gangster mofo.


----------



## jordanky

phantaz said:


> I just recently got into this show as well. Opie is one gangster mofo.



No kidding. He's up there pretty far on the 'People I wouldn't fuck with" list


----------



## Sebastian

Great series, I watched every episode so far. Season 4 definitely started in a very interesting way


----------



## Alimination

it's funny to think that it's the same actor from Remember the titans. hahaha

but yeah, if your to start do it from the first season. I can see it being extremely confusing to start now from this season.


----------



## jordanky

Alimination said:


> it's funny to think that it's the same actor from Remember the titans. hahaha
> 
> but yeah, if your to start do it from the first season. I can see it being extremely confusing to start now from this season.



I'd just be bummed for someone to miss how EVERYTHING unfolds by blindly jumping in.


----------



## Edika

Faaaaaaaaaaags!!! (South Park reference)

Not a bad show but come on, this small town Charming has three rival gangs, white supremacists, members of the IRA selling guns to fund terrorism, crooked cops and FBI agents and who knows what else because I haven't seen all the episodes yet. If this is supposed to be happening in small towns I can't imagine what would go on if they made the series in a metropolitan area.


----------



## jordanky

It's that time!


----------



## yellowv

Watched it from the beginning. My favorite show by far. I'm a little behind and trying to catch up now though.


----------



## Lukifer

Im a major fan. Im a biker myself, and I realize this is Hollywood, but I still love it. Great action, lots of babes, and lots of bikes. The creator, Kurt Sutter, knows how to write a damn cliff hanger!! My fav show on TV next to The Walking Dead.

Opie is the shit, but Bobby Elvis is the man!!! He baked banana bread for the club!!!


----------



## Chickenhawk

Edika said:


> Faaaaaaaaaaags!!! (South Park reference)
> 
> Not a bad show but come on, this small town Charming has three rival gangs, white supremacists, members of the IRA selling guns to fund terrorism, crooked cops and FBI agents and who knows what else because I haven't seen all the episodes yet. If this is supposed to be happening in small towns I can't imagine what would go on if they made the series in a metropolitan area.



Nope.

Charming only has SAMCRO, which is just the mother chapter to a medium sized M/C, that's spread all over California, Washington, Oregon, Nevada and overseas. The Mayans are similar, but in different cities. The Nords aren't in Charming (some of the episodes deal with keeping them out directly).

Do some research on the relationship between the Hells Angels, Mongols, Warlocks, Outlaws, Pagans, Bandidos, Sons of Silence, Vagos, Highwaymen, Galloping Goose (if you can find anything besides the fairly recent bust on all their grey-hairs). You'll see where Kurt Sutter gets his ideas, as the vast majority are Hollywood versions of what has really happened.


----------



## Lukifer

Most clubs and other groups they deal with are based out of Oakland or Lodi, but they basically have charming to themselves. Well that's until San Jauquin (sp) sheriffs took over. 

One thing I like about SAMCRO is they run each charter independently with a base set of by laws, but are free to run it as they choose. Other real 1% that are nationally ran don't quite have the freedom that SAMCRO enjoys. 

But all I know is Hale has to die this season!!!!!


----------



## jordanky

What an ending to the newest episode! I have some suspicions on where next week is going in context with the very last thing in this episode.


----------



## Lukifer

Spoiler



Yeah after Juice hung himself and the screen went black I could have swore I heard something hit the ground. Like the chain came off and he fell or something????? We will see though.


----------



## jordanky

Lukifer said:


> Yeah after Juice hung himself and the screen went black I could have swore I heard something hit the ground. Like the chain came off and he fell or something????? We will see though.



Might wanna edit this and use some spoiler tags, lol


----------



## Lukifer

There, fixed my previous post.


----------



## yellowv

I finally got all caught up last night. Can't wait til next weeks episode. Every episode just sucks you in so much.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Spoiler



His feet were still kicking, and a couple of the guys left the clubhouse to go find him, there's a chance they'll find him, but then again, he could be dead .

I did hear the 'thunk' though. Maybe he fell...fuck, I don't know.



There's a LOT of secrets this season...and a LOT of betrayal.


----------



## Lukifer

Spoiler



Yeah I thought at the very end where it went black I heard a thunk. Maybe the branch broke, the chain slipped off, whatever. I personally dont think he is dead. I really wish he would have killed the sheriff and the US attorney before he offed himself!


----------



## Lukifer

Also I saw on kurt Sutters facebook that Direct TV is most likely pulling all Fox affiliates. I just got DTV like a month ago and had to get a package with FX. Kurt is PISSED!!! Im Pissed!


----------



## Chickenhawk

Spoiler



He doesn't know who the Fed is. If he does, I missed that part. He only knows the Sheriff has a connection. I would hate for them to just off another Fed, and shut the Sheriff up. That's exactly what happened in the first 3 seasons . Guess we'll have to wait and see what happens next Tuesday.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Lukifer said:


> Also I saw on kurt Sutters facebook that Direct TV is most likely pulling all Fox affiliates. I just got DTV like a month ago and had to get a package with FX. Kurt is PISSED!!! Im Pissed!



Get Dish 

I think my parents have DirecTV, wonder if they heard anything about it?


----------



## Lukifer

Chickenhawk said:


> Get Dish
> 
> I think my parents have DirecTV, wonder if they heard anything about it?



Man I got DTV literally a month ago and really dont want to switch already. Sutter said if they take away FX on DTV he will stream the episodes on his blog!! Would be sweet if he did!



Spoiler



Yeah I know he doesnt know who he is, but he knows there is someone pulling the strings of the sheriff. He could take the sheriff at gun point and force him to tell him. But like you said, they do that every season, and it makes for good TV him not doing it!!


----------



## Chickenhawk

Lukifer said:


> Man I got DTV literally a month ago and really dont want to switch already. Sutter said if they take away FX on DTV he will stream the episodes on his blog!! Would be sweet if he did!



DTV threatened to ditch FX a while back, and I remember Sutter saying something about streaming the episodes. I'm wishing he would, so I could watch them when I travel, and the fucking hotel room doesn't have FX


----------



## Lukifer

That would be sweet!! I hate waiting until the next day to watch the episode online. If it streamed at its normal time I would be happy.


----------



## yellowv

Direct TV is claiming Fox wants a 40% increase in license fee to allow them to continue to air the show.


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah I read am article on the net about it. Sucks on both sides. What sucks the moat is for is, the consumer.


----------



## Alimination

Silly question, how do you do whole green bar thing for spoilers and such? I just know how to change the text color. Lol!!

Anyways I think this season is going great so far. I'm personally enjoying in more then the last one.


----------



## chronocide

Lukifer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought at the very end where it went black I heard a thunk. Maybe the branch broke, the chain slipped off, whatever. I personally dont think he is dead. I really wish he would have killed the sheriff and the US attorney before he offed himself!





Spoiler



the noise of something breaking and falling was far too prominent not to indicate that Juice is alive. I think he'll wake up in hospital with a bunch of folk ready to question him. Whether they're Sons or Police we'll see...


----------



## Lukifer

Alimination said:


> Silly question, how do you do whole green bar thing for spoilers and such? I just know how to change the text color. Lol!!
> 
> Anyways I think this season is going great so far. I'm personally enjoying in more then the last one.



Put [poiler] before and [/soiler] after your text. 
But spell it "spoiler" I didnt because it would turn it green!!!


----------



## thatguy87

It's because Fox is trying to raise DTV's prices by 40% and DTV says it's bullshit. Which it is.


----------



## Mike7

Love the show, we take bets on how many people are gonna get shot every week. New seasons great, hope there's more seasons...


----------



## jordanky

I'm stoked to see what happens. New JP6 and new episode of Sons... This Tuesday is going to rule for me haha.



Spoiler



I think Juice survived. A friend of mine DVR'd the whole thing, and you can see Juice in the Chapel


----------



## Lukifer

Spoiler



You know I really hope he does live, because he needs to explain what all went on. That he was set up and all that. Regardless he is still a dead man if the club finds out he stole the blow and killed Miles. Tuesday cant come fast enough!


----------



## yellowv

They have already confirmed a 5th season. So there will be at least one more, but as great a show it is just by the nature of it, it can't go much longer.


Spoiler



Clay is going to have to be shown for what he is at some point and killed off. Then there is really no show left. Once Clay is dead Jax leaves and the M/C is no more.


----------



## MFB

I just started watching this today since apparently seasons 1 and 2 are available for instant streaming on Netflix. Diggin what I've seen so far


----------



## jordanky

yellowv said:


> They have already confirmed a 5th season. So there will be at least one more, but as great a show it is just by the nature of it, it can't go much longer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Clay is going to have to be shown for what he is at some point and killed off. Then there is really no show left. Once Clay is dead Jax leaves and the M/C is no more.



Sadly, I agree. 


Spoiler



If Sutter is smart, which I think he is totally aware of this, let's just hope cash doesn't influence him to write beyond what needs to be, and jump the shark, so to speak. Truthfully there can't be much more story left as you said. Hopefully some crazy BS spinoff season doesn't happen as I think it would ruin what has escalated and put into place so far.


----------



## yellowv

You spelled spoiler wrong dude


----------



## Chickenhawk

yellowv said:


> They have already confirmed a 5th season. So there will be at least one more, but as great a show it is just by the nature of it, it can't go much longer.





Spoiler



Jax already left the club once when he went Nomad. He could very well stay even if Clay is exposed, but I'm wondering what happens to expose Jax.... They could also do something REAL crazy and kill Tara, which I think is VERY possible, since the Cartel (Danny Fucking Trejo) was tasked to do something. Or maybe they'll fuck up, which I hope they don't, since that's just rehashing the Tig-shooting-Donna-instead-of-Opie thing. I don't see the the show continuing without Clay and Jax. I could see Clay getting killed, Jax, Bobby or Opie taking the gavel, and the show continuing. In that scenario, if Op becomes the President of the mother chapter, there would be drama between Tig and Opie.



fuck, I love this show.

EDIT:

I just learned that Kurt Sutter plays Otto...

I also just learned that Katey Segal (aka Gemma), is married to Kurt Sutter.

Jesus I'm kinda slow


----------



## Lukifer

Man I can't see spoilers on my phone!!!!!


----------



## Alimination

Spoiler



PINNEEYYY NOOOHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!! D=


----------



## Solodini

Spoiler



When Jax went Nomad he didn't leave the club. He was still part of the Sons, he just didn't belong to a particular charter.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Spoiler



he wasn't a part of SAMCRO anymore, that's all I was getting at. I know he was still a Son.



For anybody that hasn't figured it out yet, SAMCRO stands for *S*ons of *A*narchy *M*otorcycle *C*lub *R*edwood *O*riginal. 

Took me two seasons to figure that out , since they never say it in the show.

Also:

Who'd of guessed it; another plot twist.


----------



## Sebastian

The last episode was awesome! I hate waiting for new episodes...


----------



## Lukifer

Spoiler



The way I hope it pans out is that Clay is exposed, Piney or Jax or even Unser kills him, Jax realizes this is his chance to turn the club around and make it the way John Teller wanted it to be. If the club went legit and Jax and his family were safe, he is in charge of shit, he may stay and run the club. There will still be hurdles, they have to earn money to eat. SO I can see atleast 2 more seasons. But I agree I hope it doesnt go on for 14 seasons and run it into the ground.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Spoiler



I don't see Piney doing anything, Lukifer. You missed the new episode, didn't you? Tsk tsk


----------



## Lukifer

Chickenhawk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Piney doing anything, Lukifer. You missed the new episode, didn't you? Tsk tsk



Yup, got in a fight with my wife, got drunk, and isolated myself in my man cave. Granted I could have watched it on my computer, it wasnt on my priority list. But tonight is a new night!!


----------



## Chickenhawk

Lukifer said:


> Yup, got in a fight with my wife, got drunk, and isolated myself in my man cave. Granted I could have watched it on my computer, it wasnt on my priority list. But tonight is a new night!!



Put your rubber pants on, 'cause you might shit yourself.


----------



## Lukifer

Haha thanks for the heads up!! Ill post back after I watch it!


----------



## Lukifer

Spoiler



Holy shit. I cant believe that son of a bitch killed Piney. I really am starting to hate Clay. He is selfish. He kills anyone that gets in his way. God if Opie finds out..... But I cant wait to see next weeks now. Well I am a Direct TV customer so I will have to view it by other means, But Ill watch it!!


----------



## Lukifer

Chickenhawk said:


> Put your rubber pants on, 'cause you might shit yourself.



I really did almost shit!


----------



## yellowv

Spoiler



I hope Opie kills Clay in a very painful way. When he finally blew Stahl's brains out in revenge for Donna's death I was so happy and the blood from that is really more on Clay's hands than Stahl's as well. Plus he has been talking a lot about missing Donna lately so maybe that is a little more buildup to an absolutely brutal payback for Opie on Clay. We can only hope.


----------



## Solodini

Aaagh I hate Clay so much! I hope they all turn on him and kill him pronto.


----------



## Spinedriver

Sorry kids but I can't see anything happening to Clay for the foreseeable future for a few reasons. 1: The show's been renewed for season 4; 2: Kurt Sutter has said that the show was written to last for 7 seasons and 3: It's loosely based on Hamlet so Clay (the villain), will probably be around until the end.


----------



## Lukifer

Spinedriver said:


> Sorry kids but I can't see anything happening to Clay for the foreseeable future for a few reasons. 1: The show's been renewed for season 4; 2: Kurt Sutter has said that the show was written to last for 7 seasons and 3: It's loosely based on Hamlet so Clay (the villain), will probably be around until the end.



I'm sure you mean renewed for season 5.


----------



## yellowv

I agree that Clay isn't going anywhere soon.


----------



## Spinedriver

Lukifer said:


> I'm sure you mean renewed for season 5.



Good catch..  Apparently, the Walking Dead has also been picked up for at least one more season after this one as well.


----------



## MFB

Just got into Season 2, 

The opening is ridiculous, and I've been curious for a while now as to what kind of character Henry Rollins plays. I fucking hate the guy but damn is HR perfect for the role.


----------



## jordanky

MFB said:


> Just got into Season 2,
> 
> The opening is ridiculous, and I've been curious for a while now as to what kind of character Henry Rollins plays. I fucking hate the guy but damn is HR perfect for the role.



It just keeps getting better man. You'll love it.


----------



## brutalwizard

just watched every episode in season 4, its getting crazy, but i dont like it compared to season 3 though...


----------



## Lukifer

Fox reached an agreement with Direct TV!!! I get to keep my Sons of Anarchy!! Tomorrow night will be a good night now!


----------



## Alimination

jordanky said:


> It just keeps getting better man. You'll love it.



I agree, season two was hands down my favorite one. =) lookin forward to this next episode too


----------



## jordanky

Next week looks intense!


----------



## Solodini

Fucking Clay. Deceptive bastard that he is!


----------



## brutalwizard

who takes 2 lines of incomplete sentences on white paper as a real threat?


----------



## Sebastian

brutalwizard said:


> who takes 2 lines of incomplete sentences on white paper as a real threat?



Well, if one of your relatives has some drug deals, weapon selling stuff going on, than I think you could take it seriously


----------



## Lukifer

Spoiler



sorry folks. Clay is going to die this season. Its going to happen, regardless of what next season will be like. Deal with it. Good riddance to that sorry fuck. On another note Kurt Sutter posted that FX extended the season by 1 episode so he got to write one more for this season. Pretty sweet.


----------



## jordanky

^Agreed. I wonder who will... You know...


----------



## Alimination

Lukifer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sorry folks. Clay is going to die this season. Its going to happen, regardless of what next season will be like. Deal with it. Good riddance to that sorry fuck. On another note Kurt Sutter posted that FX extended the season by 1 episode so he got to write one more for this season. Pretty sweet.






Spoiler



I absolutely agree. The way I see it is, Jax will finish off Clay this season, and the next one they will have to deal with the mexican cartel. I think it would be a perfect fit for a grand finale. 

On a side note, ah I always hated Clay ever since Donna's death, but wow he went out of his way to mess up Gemma's face. Can't wait for Opie to see Piney too, man shit's gona hit the fan.


----------



## jordanky

Spoiler



Gemma said Clay must be killed 'by the hand of a son' so that leads me to believe Opie may have a hand in it. Seeing as how Clay killed JT and beat around Jax's mother and also tried to have Tara killed and potentially could have harmed the kids, I completely see Jax doing the deed that all of us out in TV land are praying for. But on the other side of the scale, Clay killed Piney AND was the reason behind Donna's death. I am thinking it may be a tag team by Jax and Opie. Honestly I don't care how Clay dies. I just want him to be wiped out this season. I fucking hate that guy. I also am starting to admire Roosevelt's character and I see him possibly being a helping hand in the next few episodes despite the mess with Potter.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Spoiler



There's tension brewing between Opie and Jax. Jax looked at Opie in the face and tried to portray his family being in danger as a bigger deal than what Opie went through. He tried to justify his words by adding the whole "I learned from my mistakes" line.

I See Clay dying, abso-fucking-lutely, and my money is on Opie doing it...but I see Jax being exposed around the same time. 

It's going to be interesting, thats for fucking SURE


----------



## Alimination

Spoiler



dude... was that kozic that blew up on that landmind? Holy hell man..


----------



## Lukifer

Alimination said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> dude... was that kozic that blew up on that landmind? Holy hell man..



That sure was.


----------



## yellowv

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Chickenhawk

Whole.

Lee.

Fuh.

King.

Sh.

It.


----------



## Lukifer

Whats crazy is it was a 90 minute episode, and it wasnt enough!!! I need like a 3 hour episode! It just seems like shit just keeps building and building and nothing is getting resolved. Just more shit stacked onto the plate!!


----------



## Alimination

no kidding.. lol

How many episodes left? 3? It's getting very interesting though.


----------



## Lukifer

Yeah 3 left. I'm glad they added an episode!! My wife thought this past episode was the finale since it was 90 minutes, I kept saying no there are more episodes!! Had to pull up fx.com for her to believe me!!


----------



## soundgardener75

Tueday can't arrive fast enough!

I can see Roosevelt taking over Unser's role eventually.

As much as obvious, and personally I'd like to see, that Clay will die, he won't. My guess is Tara, Unser and Opie will be killed. That way, nothing leads to Clay, and they'll handle the cartel situation with an unlikely ally.

Just a speculation.


----------



## Lukifer

soundgardener75 said:


> Tueday can't arrive fast enough!
> 
> I can see Roosevelt taking over Unser's role eventually.
> 
> As much as obvious, and personally I'd like to see, that Clay will die, he won't. My guess is Tara, Unser and Opie will be killed. That way, nothing leads to Clay, and they'll handle the cartel situation with an unlikely ally.
> 
> Just a speculation.



If Kurt Sutter writes that man people dying in order to keep Clay in the show, Im done. Opie "should" shoot Clay right in the face. Will he? Probably not, but I think Clay has to die, if not its going to be such a far fetched story to keep him alive that it will be terrible.

But that is just me speculating too!!!


----------



## jordanky

Lukifer said:


> If Kurt Sutter writes that man people dying in order to keep Clay in the show, Im done. Opie "should" shoot Clay right in the face. Will he? Probably not, but I think Clay has to die, if not its going to be such a far fetched story to keep him alive that it will be terrible.
> 
> But that is just me speculating too!!!



I'm with this 100%. Kurt Sutter is smart. I would never imagine him writing that into the story. 



Spoiler



I'm interested to see where Otto's request for Lenny to get more privileges ends up. I think that he's going to use Lenny to relay messages to SAMCRO, letting them know that Potter is onto them, seems feasible to me, but who knows where the hell this show is ever going.


----------



## soundgardener75

jordanky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested to see where Otto's request for Lenny to get more privileges ends up. I think that he's going to use Lenny to relay messages to SAMCRO, letting them know that Potter is onto them, seems feasible to me, but who knows where the hell this show is ever going.



All of that for sure!


----------



## Levi79

Just finished off season 3. This is probably the best series ever. Got to then end of season three in like 2 or 3 weeks. Is that bad? Haha


----------



## brutalwizard

Levi79 said:


> Just finished off season 3. This is probably the best series ever. Got to then end of season three in like 2 or 3 weeks. Is that bad? Haha



i finnished all of lost in 3 weeks haha

and breaking bad up to season 4 in one week


----------



## jordanky

Did anyone else just shit their pants?


----------



## yellowv

I did!!!!


Spoiler



Can't believe Ope actually killed Clay!!! FUCKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## Lukifer

Pants thoroughly shat!!!



Spoiler



but Opie didnt kill clay. He shot him, but if you watched the preview from next week, clay isnt dead. Jax calls an ambulance for him. Looks like the try to cover it up by blaming Laroy, but that maybe drug cartel shit. We will see. Intense for sure.


----------



## Chickenhawk

I shit myself. And I texted my girlfriend (she's got clinical all night) that I shit myself, and awesomely enough, she texted the same thing to me at the same time. 

Turns out theirs a TV in the doctors lounge at the tiny ass hospital she does clinical at, whodathunkit


----------



## yellowv

Spoiler



I didn't think Clay was dead either, but if you watch the preview for next week Clay is sitting against the wall on the floor and seems to be dead. Then Unser and Jax are trying to come up with a plan. I don't think Jax calling the ambulence has anything to do with Clay. It was later in the preview.


----------



## jordanky

Lukifer said:


> Pants thoroughly shat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but Opie didnt kill clay. He shot him, but if you watched the preview from next week, clay isnt dead. Jax calls an ambulance for him. Looks like the try to cover it up by blaming Laroy, but that maybe drug cartel shit. We will see. Intense for sure.



Agreed.



Spoiler



I think Clay may or may not be wiped out. While the preview shows Jax calling an ambulance, you can also see that it looks like someone is posing an unresponsive Clay against a tool box to possibly stage a homicide and attempt to pin it on Laroy. This finale will be the shit, anything could happen. BTW, I wonder who the lady getting thrown through the window in the preview was/what that's all about?


----------



## jordanky

BTW yellowv, I think we posted at the same time, haha.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

I cannot wait to start watching this show...my wife bought my the first three seasons on blu-ray. I know this because I stumbled over them hidden in the closet (I know what santa is bringing me!!)


----------



## Lukifer

jordanky said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think Clay may or may not be wiped out. While the preview shows Jax calling an ambulance, you can also see that it looks like someone is posing an unresponsive Clay against a tool box to possibly stage a homicide and attempt to pin it on Laroy. This finale will be the shit, anything could happen. BTW, I wonder who the lady getting thrown through the window in the preview was/what that's all about?



I sure hope its crackhead Wendy!!!


----------



## Alimination

Man, Opie is one crazy fool when he's pissed off.. lol shit was intense


----------



## brutalwizard

to crazy


----------



## Solodini

Yuss! I think we all know that there's more to this, though. It's the tree branch all over again.


----------



## Lukifer

Spoiler



Holy shit! Whoever said Clay wouldn't die was wrong! Granted he isnt dead yet but Jax knows the truth. Between him and Opie he is dead. I hope its at the hands of Jax and he stays and takes over the club and reforms it. But now you have a war with the Niners because of Tig. Lots building for another season!!


----------



## yellowv

I just hope something happens next week and they don't cliffhang the shit til next year.


----------



## Lukifer

Dude your not lying!! Im glad they extended it one episode. But if they write just an enormous cliffhanger, like they ALWAYS do, Im going to be so pissed haha!!


----------



## jordanky

I can't handle a cliffhanger. I don't know about you guys haha


----------



## Lukifer

jordanky said:


> I can't handle a cliffhanger. I don't know about you guys haha



Same here man. It will drive me nuts!!!


----------



## jordanky

Tune in!


----------



## Lukifer

Spoiler



Well fuck me, Clay didnt die...... yet. Im holding onto hope! A lot of wrongs got made right tonight, but alot of new shit got stirred up. There will be a war with the One Niners I bet, and the whole cartel shit and what not. Going to be a great season next year!!!


----------



## yellowv

Spoiler



Sucks Clay didn't die, but if he did honestly were would the story go next season? God damn now no more Sons til September.


----------



## Lukifer

yellowv said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks Clay didn't die, but if he did honestly were would the story go next season? God damn now no more Sons til September.



I know man I was talking about my that with my wife!!! September!!!!!!!! Only 9 1/2 months until the next season!!!!


----------



## Chickenhawk

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.

What am I going to do on Tuesday nights now that I don't have Sons to watch.

What am I going to do in class now that I don't have Sons to talk about with my instructor.

Guess it's time to learn how to weld 




EDIT for the uninformed:

I'm taking classes for welding.


----------



## Animus

SPOILERS



Personally I found the finale to be kind of cheap lazy writing. IMO it would not be realistic to let Clay live, and on top of that still a member of the club, Rico or not.. He is proven to be a coniving, dangerous and untrustworthy person and Jax and Opie would not let him live cuz you know he is going to try something when he is back on his feet, And the whole final scene where they are just posing melodramatically for the camera in silence around the table was kind of cheesy.


----------



## jordanky

Animus said:


> SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I found the finale to be kind of cheap lazy writing. IMO it would not be realistic to let Clay live, and on top of that still a member of the club, Rico or not.. He is proven to be a coniving, dangerous and untrustworthy person and Jax and Opie would not let him live cuz you know he is going to try something when he is back on his feet, And the whole final scene where they are just posing melodramatically for the camera in silence around the table was kind of cheesy.



I agree dude. But I still see the point to everything. I'm just bummed that I have to wait until next year now


----------



## Chickenhawk

Animus said:


> And the whole final scene where they are just posing melodramatically for the camera in silence around the table was kind of cheesy.



That was supposed to be the end of the entire series. Done, absolutely no more. They renewed it after Kurt Sutter had already written the finale. He changed it to allow another season or two.


----------



## jordanky

Chickenhawk said:


> That was supposed to be the end of the entire series. Done, absolutely no more. They renewed it after Kurt Sutter had already written the finale. He changed it to allow another season or two.



I would have been furious if that was the end of it. Way too much shit still happening to cut it off there.


----------



## brutalwizard

the season finale was pretty lackluster


----------



## yellowv

Yeah I agree it was probably the worst episode of the season. I can see how it really could have been the series finale, but glad it's not. I'm sure Sutter will redeem himself next season.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Fuck I hate the end of the season. I agree the last episode wasn't the greatest, but I'm still looking forward to September.


----------



## Spinedriver

From what I understand, the series was supposed to go 7 seasons (just like The Shield, which coincidentally Juice is watching on tv when the sheriff comes to tell him he's being released). That and the reason for keeping Clay alive is to basically setup the storyline of him (eventually) trying to get the gavel back from Jax. I mean, the way things are set up, Jax has no choice but to let him live but it's still a decision that's going to come back & bite him.


----------



## Decipher

Great season overall! Sooooooo much better than 3. Although I also was a little put off by the season finale. Not stoked at all about Clay living, CIA being involved and the return of the drug-whore-mom of Abel. I was hoping for full on retribution by Opie, Jax and the club. Hopefully it's still to come.

I gotta say though, the whole ATF building a case the whole season hoping to bring down the IRA by using the club through a member offering them a deal story is getting old.... It's like the Trailer Park Boys almost. You can guarantee they're going back to jail at the end of the season, just how you know?


----------



## jordanky

I'll just leave this here...



Thoughts?


----------



## Solodini

Eep! :s


----------



## petereanima

MUST...RESIST...WATCHING TRAILER....


I havent seen S04 yet, so I have to stay out of this thread for a little while now...but so far, this is one of my favourite series. Love it.


----------



## avenger

Even though I love the show, what kind of trailer was that...


----------



## Levi79

jordanky said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## jordanky

New season premieres in a little over two weeks and no discussion? I'll just leave THESE here then, maybe this will spark some interest.










I have a feeling that shit is REALLY going to hit the fan this fall.


----------



## brutalwizard

yeah it should be a good season.


----------



## Solodini

I'm looking forward to it but have a feeling it may go a little 80s soap opera.


----------



## soundgardener75

jordanky, thanks for the trailers! I can't wait for this season and the next, you can cut the tension with a butter knife!


----------



## RevDrucifer

Clay with an oxygen tube....damn.

Definitely looking forward to this. Right when Breaking Bad stops kicking my ass all over the place, we get SOA and fuckin' Dexter back. Hell. Yes.


----------



## Lukifer

RevDrucifer said:


> Clay with an oxygen tube....damn.



We now have a new Piney!!!!


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts

Man, I love September


----------



## jordanky

Me too man... I'm watching season one right now haha. We only have a week and some change left!


----------



## yellowv

Tonight bitches!!!


----------



## jordanky

What rules is that I just got in from a last minute scheduled rehearsal. Dammit, I missed both airings. I guess I'll have to watch it tomorrow when it pops up on FX On Demand.


----------



## yellowv

Its on right now.


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



"With great power comes great responsibility!"

"I ain't Spider Man n****."



But the "Oh shi-" moment for me was Tig's daughter being burnt alive in front of him. I would go mental.



It's shaping up for a great season! And here I was like "Where do they go from here?".


----------



## Jordan Djenital Warts

soundgardener75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "With great power comes great responsibility!"
> 
> "I ain't Spider Man n****."
> 
> 
> 
> But the "Oh shi-" moment for me was Tig's daughter being burnt alive in front of him. I would go mental.
> 
> 
> 
> It's shaping up for a great season! And here I was like "Where do they go from here?".





Spoiler



Me too dude. I actually felt his anger! haha. I liked how they showed her burnt corpse...fucking brutal!



This is Definitely gonna be a tangfastic season!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I was going to get into it a few years back... other things came up. Now I'm a free man and plan on starting!


----------



## devolutionary

I am so very pleased with how S5 started off. It really set it all off with a "oh fuck!" feel.


----------



## jordanky

Spoiler



Shit is crazy. I really liked the episode and I can't wait to see what unravels this season. I have a hunch that Tig is going to die this season. Pope seems like serious fucking business though, haha 

Here is what I'm thinking about Laroy being chopped up in the sewer:
A. Laroy really isn't dead. I'm thinking that they just chopped up a random guy, or maybe cut Laroy's leg off, seeing as how at the end of the episode when Unser was broken in on, the dude had a prosthetic foot. Then again, Laroy never really seemed like he would be one doing the dirty work (home invasions etc)

B. The Ice Truck Killer was never truely caught on Dexter and he moved to Charming.


----------



## Winspear

I saw 10 minutes of this on TV at work the other week. It looks awesome. I really want to watch it but there's probably a good few days worth of episodes now, no?  Trying to catch up on series' is not good.


----------



## brutalwizard

I really Enjoyed the premiere, Reinforces my odd attraction to katey sagal


----------



## Solodini

jordanky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I'm thinking about Laroy being chopped up in the sewer:
> A. Laroy really isn't dead. I'm thinking that they just chopped up a random guy, or maybe cut Laroy's leg off, seeing as how at the end of the episode when Unser was broken in on, the dude had a prosthetic foot. Then again, Laroy never really seemed like he would be one doing the dirty work (home invasions etc)





Spoiler



The guy with the prosthetic is the Peg, as he is nicknamed. One of the nomads they just voted in to SAMCRO.


----------



## Lukifer

Man this episode totally set off the season. I think we are going to see characters die, some rise up and be totally badass, and some fall by the way side. All I know is I hope Tig guts that Pope dude.


----------



## jordanky

Solodini said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The guy with the prosthetic is the Peg, as he is nicknamed. One of the nomads they just voted in to SAMCRO.





Spoiler



I meant to post back on here after watching the premiere again. I didn't notice that the first time through. Going back and rewatching it, I did notice that about the new dude, but Kurt Sutter probably did that just to fuck with everyone and raise some eyebrows. Who knows what's going on haha.


----------



## brutalwizard

new episode was neat. the game of chicken with those trucks haha

"i dont get out much"


----------



## jordanky

I'm really liking Nero so far. Wonder if that will change? Also from the teaser of the next episode. I think that Pope digs up Juice's past with Roosevelt and it would be interesting to see how that would play out.


----------



## jordanky

Spoiler



So there is a lot of speculation that a main character is going to die tonight. Who would you think it'd be? I think if it happens, it will more than likely be one of the guys in jail, mainly predicting Opie. I can't see why it would be Chibs, and we all know it won't be Jax. I highly doubt it would be Tig, because I feel that this season is kind of 'his' season. But then again. Who knows haha. Kurt Sutter may have leaked that rumor himself just to get people riled up.


----------



## jordanky

WOW! That shit was hard to watch. Ashley Tisdale is hot though but it still doesn't balance out.


----------



## Lukifer

WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Whoa...that was some intense shit tonight! 
My wife is totally pissed about who died


----------



## soundgardener75

jordanky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So there is a lot of speculation that a main character is going to die tonight. Who would you think it'd be? I think if it happens, it will more than likely be one of the guys in jail, mainly predicting Opie. I can't see why it would be Chibs, and we all know it won't be Jax. I highly doubt it would be Tig, because I feel that this season is kind of 'his' season. But then again. Who knows haha. Kurt Sutter may have leaked that rumor himself just to get people riled up.





Spoiler



C'mon, ilt is kinda expected that Opie was gonna die sooner or later since Donna got killled. 

How he died, however, was rather shitty.


----------



## soundgardener75

jordanky said:


> WOW! That shit was hard to watch. Ashley Tisdale is hot though but it still doesn't balance out.



She left the Suite life alright...


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



I'm still trying to make sense out of it.

Could Opie have walked away winning in that one? I mean, he had a lead pipe and all, could he had gone for their knees so it's easier to hit them?


----------



## Chickenhawk

soundgardener75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to make sense out of it.
> 
> Could Opie have walked away winning in that one? I mean, he had a lead pipe and all, could he had gone for their knees so it's easier to hit them?





Spoiler



No way he was leaving that room alive. He's a badass, for sure, but he was out matched. Plus, the guards knew he was supposed to die, and I'm sure they would have facilitated that.



I'm going to PM you a link, since the URL gives away too much, but it's an interesting interview with Sutter about last nights events.


----------



## soundgardener75

Chickenhawk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No way he was leaving that room alive. He's a badass, for sure, but he was out matched. Plus, the guards knew he was supposed to die, and I'm sure they would have facilitated that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to PM you a link, since the URL gives away too much, but it's an interesting interview with Sutter about last nights events.



I was about to post that same link because I have an EW app. 



Spoiler



Totally forgot the guards.


----------



## brutalwizard

Spoiler



Clay totally called the cops on nero and the the prostitution ring I can feel it.


----------



## Chickenhawk

brutalwizard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Clay totally called the cops on nero and the the prostitution ring I can feel it.



Duh.


----------



## jordanky

What the shit?

Johnny Lewis dead at 28:


----------



## soundgardener75

Tuesday couldn't come fast enough! I'm so anxious!


----------



## AliceLG

Yeah, Half-Sack is now really dead. Creepy timing. That guy had some serious issues if you take everything you read on Wikipedia at face value. That's a sad story.


----------



## jordanky

Wow, everything is going completely off the rails it feels. In a good way though, I like seeing how Jax is handling all the chaos. Last night was a tear jerker!


----------



## soundgardener75

jordanky said:


> Wow, everything is going completely off the rails it feels. In a good way though, I like seeing how Jax is handling all the chaos. Last night was a tear jerker!



Calm before the storm bro, calm before the storm! 



Spoiler



Gemma getting choked the fuck out and Tara with the tire iron and clocking that bish was an AWESOME moment!


----------



## jordanky

soundgardener75 said:


> Calm before the storm bro, calm before the storm!



That's what I'm hoping for. I'm ready for a downward spiral into pure chaos haha


----------



## jordanky

Major lolz last night. It was also nice to see LJ from Prison Break on the show haha


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

Wow tonight's episode was badass! Been waiting for the blowout that was on tonight, the last two episodes were slow but set the tone for the shitstorm that occurred! I was surpised that Jax's revenge happened so soon, thought they would save that for a little later.


----------



## jordanky

Spoiler



How fucking tough it is to murder someone with a SNOWGLOBE! Tonight's episode was so great, I will say with 100% certainty that this is shaping up to be the best season by far. As always, I'm interested to see where it goes next week, with it revealed that Clay is behind the attacks (go figure) and it seems that he is trying to rope Juice into something as well, seeing as how he has been waiting on Clay hand and foot so far this season. Also, wondering what Joel McHale has up his sleeve?


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



"You weren't supposed to kill her!"


----------



## brutalwizard

Spoiler



That ending was too insane


----------



## jordanky

Bummed I didn't get to watch tonight's episode, but I went to a Henry Rollins show, more than a fair trade. I will be watching it On-Demand tomorrow!


----------



## yellowv

Funny being that Rollins was once on SOA.


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



"Who drinks banana vodka?"


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

brutalwizard said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That ending was too insane


 
I know! That was hard to see...hope everything is ok with him, I can only imagine the torrential shit storm that is to come!


----------



## jordanky

^^^ Yeah the shit has hit the fan, again. This is by far the best season!


----------



## Solodini

Personally, I think it's become a bit too ridiculous and convoluted. I liked the simplicity it had before. I don't think the quadruple bluffs are particularly realistically suited to the characters.


----------



## CM_X5

Really hoping Clay is killed off this season


----------



## soundgardener75

CM_X5 said:


> Really hoping Clay is killed off this season





Spoiler



I'm afraid that's not gonna happen, they still have two more seasons, and probably would kill him either the end of the 7th or somewhere in the 8th season.

They need Clay alive, remember?


----------



## jordanky

According to a bunch of articles I've read, the rest of the episodes in this season are being extended.

Report: Remaining Sons of Anarchy shows this season to be extended - National News | Examiner.com


----------



## FarBeyondMetal

jordanky said:


> According to a bunch of articles I've read, the rest of the episodes in this season are being extended.
> 
> Report: Remaining Sons of Anarchy shows this season to be extended - National News | Examiner.com


 

Sweet! Episode 9 = 75min and the rest are 90min, holy shit


----------



## AliceLG

Oh damn, and I had already started to go to bed a little bit earlier  90 minutes?! Amazing!


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



Frankie will get fucked up REALLY BAD once SAMCRO gets his ass! DAFUQ did he had to shoot Lyla for?


----------



## BrainArt

soundgardener75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that's not gonna happen, they still have two more seasons, and probably would kill him either the end of the 7th or somewhere in the 8th season.
> 
> They need Clay alive, remember?





Spoiler



I had heard that if they have a 7th season, it will be the last. We're only about halfway into season 5, as it is.

Also, with Jax getting more and more ruthless as time goes on, I don't think he's going to care if Clay's dead and the deal with the Irish is fucked.





soundgardener75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie will get fucked up REALLY BAD once SAMCRO gets his ass! DAFUQ did he had to shoot Lyla for?





Spoiler



Because he's a douche.


----------



## axxessdenied

jordanky said:


> According to a bunch of articles I've read, the rest of the episodes in this season are being extended.
> 
> Report: Remaining Sons of Anarchy shows this season to be extended - National News | Examiner.com



OMGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## matt397

This show has started to own my life.


----------



## Sebastian

Yesterdays episode = awesome!


----------



## tacotiklah

Thanks to Netflix, I've been able to start watching some great shows that I've been meaning to catch. Just got from the pilot all the way up to S2E3. Won't lie, Jax and Opie are sexy as fuck! 

I'm pretty hooked on it so far, and what happened to Donna was so fucked up.


----------



## JoshDjent

SOA is probably the greatest thing on television behind breaking bad. I still feel ashamed that I only started watching the end of the 4th season after being recommended to watch it by my aunt around when season two was being released. Still haven't watched the first two seasons..


----------



## tacotiklah

Minus me falling asleep for a few episodes of season 3 (being up for over 24 hours will do that to you), I'm all caught up on the series. Episode 11 was genius!


Spoiler



Thank god Jax got them out of the dope and the guns. But Bobby talking to Clay to keep him alive? Wtf?
It seems like Jax can't ever completely win. It's freakin' insane. 
I also don't know how much time is left for Juice. It looks like him being a rat is gonna go to the table and it's gonna be all bad.


----------



## avenger

It sounded like toxic holocaust playing in the background during that one scene last episode.


----------



## soundgardener75

Entertainment Weekly reported that another SAMCRO member will die on next week's season finale. Who is your guess?



Spoiler



Obviously that would be Tig, but somehow I got a feeling it's Juice.


----------



## AliceLG

Spoiler



I'm a little bit disappointed in the way they handled Clay's tattoos, I was expecting the "Fire or Knife?" deal, just covering them up seems too little a punishment for such an asshole.
I also think it's about damn time someone kills Romeo and that irish fuck, and I hope the one getting the ax next week is Juice, I can't imagine the show without Tig, who would be the perverted comic relief then?


----------



## soundgardener75

AliceLG said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little bit disappointed in the way they handled Clay's tattoos, I was expecting the "Fire or Knife?" deal, just covering them up seems too little a punishment for such an asshole.
> I also think it's about damn time someone kills Romeo and that irish fuck, and I hope the one getting the ax next week is Juice, I can't imagine the show without Tig, who would be the perverted comic relief then?





Spoiler



It would be indeed a shame if Tig gets killed off, but it does make a whole lot sense to see Juice go. They can kill off Pope too and see how much of a mess Jax will get SAMCRO, and his family, next season.


----------



## jordanky

soundgardener75 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They can kill off Pope too and see how much of a mess Jax will get SAMCRO, and his family, next season.



I hope this happens. I love chaos haha


----------



## jordanky

Finale tonight! I'm already nervous as fuck!


----------



## Lukifer

jordanky said:


> Finale tonight! I'm already nervous as fuck!




Same here!!! Cant wait though. Shits going to be pretty epic if it continues on the path it has this season.


----------



## jordanky

Lukifer said:


> Same here!!! Cant wait though. Shits going to be pretty epic if it continues on the path it has this season.



According to Ron Perlman, the finale is very dark and very sad and profoundly painful.


----------



## Mendez

jordanky said:


> According to Ron Perlman, the finale is very dark and very sad and profoundly painful.



This is exciting


----------



## brutalwizard

Was watching that fox show Raising hope, and there was a cameo with Filthy Phil wearing his cut. I Lol'ed


----------



## jordanky

Spoiler



I fucking hate Gemma, so much. Other than that, this episode was great. I didn't see it as super sad as it had been predicted but I'm stoked Jax saved Tig. On the other hand I'm sure that will get turned around on him in the following season somehow. Curious as to where Nero's characted is headed, as he was last shown taking off his rings and there was a shotgun on the nightstand behind him. Also HOLY SHIT. Otto bit off his own tongue. That was rad! It's going to be a long wait 'til next September!


----------



## Mendez

jordanky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I fucking hate Gemma, so much. Other than that, this episode was great. I didn't see it as super sad as it had been predicted but I'm stoked Jax saved Tig. On the other hand I'm sure that will get turned around on him in the following season somehow. Curious as to where Nero's characted is headed, as he was last shown taking off his rings and there was a shotgun on the nightstand behind him. Also HOLY SHIT. Otto bit off his own tongue. That was rad! It's going to be a long wait 'til next September!





Spoiler



I think tara leaving IS the best idea, so I definitely hate gemma for what she did. I was pretty happy about tig being kept alive, he's just one awesome character overall. SOA seems to have gotten so damn convoluted that it pisses me off at times. Just so much backstabbing withing backstabbing . The way this episode left off just means that chaos is coming. Especially if they end up not killing clay....Hell even nero seems to be in deep. This season kinda let me down..



Edit:


Spoiler



The tongue biting was so awesome and unexpected!


----------



## brutalwizard

DAMMIT the anticlimactic season finale.

SO much to build on next season.


----------



## tacotiklah

Just saw the finale. Holy fuck! Jax keeps proving his brilliance at strategy over and over again.


----------



## soundgardener75

Spoiler



Where does this lead Bobby now? Will Tig be the VP or will Chibs be picked?

I wonder if Donal Logue's character was the one who called about Tara, and we're actually led to believe that Gemma did?

Clearly not what I expected. 

And Otto.... OMG...


----------



## AliceLG

Spoiler



I feel kinda sad about Otto, he keeps taking it for the club, after all the shit he's been thru. But that scene was as badass as it gets!

I get the feeling that Juice is going to try to off himself again, and this time he will succeed.

Jax alienating Bobby to the point that he resigned as VP will have some dire consequences for the club I think, but for now Bobby is vastly outnumbered, unless he reins in Juice and Tig.



This finale couldn't be much more anticlimactic, props to Kurt Sutter for that


----------



## jordanky

Spoiler



So I watched the finale again. Am I crazy for thinking Jax is responsible for Tara being arrested? My initial reaction was that Gemma set her up, but seeing how Jax was a step ahead of everyone all season long, plus the fact that he was emotionless when she was being arrested, he didn't look shocked at all throughout the whole ordeal and Tara's employment contract was torn up in the last scene. It's a given that he ended up not wanting Tara to leave with the boys.

Also, I think that Jax and August (Pope's partner) had the whole thing planned out as well. If August could inherit Pope's entire empire, I would see that as a legitimate reason to be okay with Pope going down. 

Anyone else have any input on this?


----------



## Lukifer

Spoiler



I think The retired Marshall could have called on Tara because she gave Otto the cross and he seems like a crazy son of a bitch. That or Gemma did it. Jax didnt know Tara took the job until right before she got arrested. Thats my 2cents


----------



## Mendez

Spoiler



I thought he tore up the papers that would let wendy take custody of the kids?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Spoiler



yea, the papers Jax tore up were the ones leaving the kids to Wendy if something happened to Jax and Tara


----------



## Jakke

Just started watching the show, it's pretty cool


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Sorry for the slight necro, but HOLY FUCK.

I finally found a place to watch SOA online and I am in love with this show. Goddamn.


----------



## matt397

I am gat dam anxious waiting for the new season to start. Fun fact: Otto is the hardest motherfucker on the planet.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Just got to the Opie's wife's death episode :/ that sucks.


----------



## thebunfather

Kurt Sutter did a really good interview with Jay Mohr on Jay's podcast. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...K1wSfZT3obmcKno_oNCGHZQ&bvm=bv.42553238,d.aWc
The link should get you close.


----------



## yellow

jordanky said:


> I looked around and couldn't really find anything on here about SOA. Does anyone else here watch it? As always, I'm behind the times like three years, but after hearing pretty much everyone going on about it, I started watching Season 1 on Netflix about two weeks ago and got hooked immediately. I'm finally caught up with the current season and I'm loving it. What do you guys think?


 
SoA is one of the best shows ever...up to season 2. It shoulda ended there


----------



## matt397

yellow said:


> SoA is one of the best shows ever...up to season 2. It shoulda ended there


I'm not sure you've seen the end of season 6


----------



## Murmel

Anybody know if there's a chance we will be seeing season 5 on Netflix? Kinda sucks it just stops at S4.


----------



## EddieG667

Like the show but I'm more into Walking Dead and Breaking Bad. My wife is obsessed with the program!! got her bday present in the mail today haha this SAMCRO shirt.

Sons of Anarchy - SAMCRO Ladies T-Shirt | Sons of Anarchy at Catacombs Band Merch


----------



## jordanky

Murmel said:


> Anybody know if there's a chance we will be seeing season 5 on Netflix? Kinda sucks it just stops at S4.



Yep, it always comes up on Netflix after they release it on DVD/Blu Ray. This happens right when the newest season premieres, which is usually September.


----------



## jordanky

It's that time of year!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Horrible promo. I want moar!!!!


----------



## jordanky

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Horrible promo. I want moar!!!!



No doubt about it man, I love/hate Kurt Sutter's teasers haha


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Hell yeah xD I used to have marathons before I started working to watch like 6 episodes a night but right now I'm still stuck on Season 4. I'm tempted to buy the DVDs and just have a whoooole marathon all day one day


----------



## Mexi

I should start watching this show. I have the entire series just sitting around, but I've yet to see more than a few episodes. It's not that I can't get into it, I really like what I've seen, I just need to make time for it I guess . stellar acting all around


----------



## jordanky

Mexi said:


> I should start watching this show. I have the entire series just sitting around, but I've yet to see more than a few episodes. It's not that I can't get into it, I really like what I've seen, I just need to make time for it I guess . stellar acting all around



It's one of my favorite series ever, you most definitely need to check it out!


----------



## Lukifer

Its funny sometimes at the Harley dealer I work at, to see how many people make Sons of Anarchy replica bikes!!! I love, love, love the show but spending that much dough to make your bike look like Jax's????


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

jordanky said:


> It's one of my favorite series ever, you most definitely need to check it out!



Agree'd.

I work at Spencer's and we sell a LOT of SOA gear and I just want to go home and watch it  and buy everything of course.

I've been thinking of getting the Reaper logo/patch tattoo


----------



## jordanky

Where's all the hype? Season six kicks off in TWO DAYS!


----------



## Lukifer

CANT ....ING WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Mendez

Oh man I can't freaking wait for this to start again!!


----------



## Lukifer

Working at a Harley shop its fun to watch people pull in that have obviously made their bikes look like the ones on Sons. Like some spot on replicas. That and all the shirts thinking they are badass.

Dont get me wrong I LOVE the show. But its not real life in the biker community!!! Be original!!


----------



## jordanky

Lukifer said:


> Working at a Harley shop its fun to watch people pull in that have obviously made their bikes look like the ones on Sons. Like some spot on replicas. That and all the shirts thinking they are badass.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I LOVE the show. But its not real life in the biker community!!! Be original!!



Lots of Dyna's with T-Bars and fairings huh?


----------



## Lukifer

jordanky said:


> Lots of Dyna's with T-Bars and fairings huh?



Tons. Plus 2into1 exhuast and black heat wrap on them. I personally think those high as t bars look ridiculous but Im an ape hanger guy.


----------



## Mexi

I still need to watch this... have the whole series so far just sitting around and haven't seen a single episode. I've been living under a rock


----------



## jordanky

Lukifer said:


> Tons. Plus 2into1 exhuast and black heat wrap on them. I personally think those high as t bars look ridiculous but Im an ape hanger guy.



Yeah I'm not a huge fan of that look myself. Apes are cool but I don't think I could have 'em on my bike. Then again I'm running clip-on's so that may be the reason haha


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I'm still on Season 4 but I can't wait to get all of that out of the way and start on this one ;D


----------



## jordanky

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I'm still on Season 4 but I can't wait to get all of that out of the way and start on this one ;D



In my opinion, something to think about is that you're already past the shows weakest point, which I think was season three, and even that was great haha. It only gets better!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

jordanky said:


> In my opinion, something to think about is that you're already past the shows weakest point, which I think was season three, and even that was great haha. It only gets better!



I believe it!


----------



## petereanima

jordanky said:


> In my opinion, something to think about is that you're already past the shows weakest point, which I think was season three, and even that was great haha. It only gets better!



Imho S04 was the weakest point, I LOVED S03 hahaha....but doesnt matter, as you said - even when the show is weak it's still amazingly good!


----------



## Lukifer

Someone remind me how to add the "spoiler" tags because I think ill be needing to use them tonight!!!


----------



## jordanky

Lukifer said:


> Someone remind me how to add the "spoiler" tags because I think ill be needing to use them tonight!!!



[spoile] [/spoile] and obviously add the R's!


----------



## Lukifer

Thank ya sir


----------



## MFB

Spoiler



That shooting scene is definitely gonna be the talk of the news tomorrow


----------



## Mendez

Spoiler



had to re-watch the episode to see where the kid came from, figured it out, but it still doesn't explain the shooting. Unless its one of those 'getting ignored by mom gonna go kill all' situations. Guess I'll have to wait for the next ep. Meanwhile in SoA, jax bangs his troubles away.


----------



## BrainArt

This show is one of the few (Breaking Bad included) shows that makes me go "holy shit..." almost every episode. I f_u_cking love it.


----------



## jordanky

Man...I have no words for last night's episode. Shit is getting dark!


----------



## jordanky

Not enough love for SOA yet, but I'm still stoked for tonight!


----------



## petereanima

Man, I envy you guys - I couldn't watch this "live", waiting week for week would kill me. Going to get me this as soon as all episodes are available and start season-marathon.


----------



## Mexi

About halfway through Season 2 now, I need to get caught up asap.


----------



## icos211

Damn, so many people not caught up that we can't talk about what has just happened openly...

Kurt Sutter, you are a sick, sick genius.


----------



## jordanky

DAMN! Well, tonight was, um.... Eventful?


----------



## yellowv

Yes it was. Show is still great but Sutter just has too many damn story lines going on at the same time.


----------



## tacotiklah

Spoiler



Not Filthy Phil! :'( I can see Otto, but Phil was cool.
I was thinking it would make more sense for Jax to anonymously use the KG9s to put the heat on the Irish and connect them to the White Supremacists. Cops take down both the Irish and the Rednecks, leaving the clubs hands unblemished.


----------



## Solodini

WTF at the ranger with the hooker! Ridiculous!


----------



## jordanky

This season keeps getting crazier by the episode. I had an instant fear boner for the last thirty seconds of the last episode!


----------



## tacotiklah

The ending to tonight's episode was hilarious. I miss when the show had lower-key shenanigans like tonight's. Don't get me wrong, the edge of your seat stuff is great too, but seeing them go through that much shit, it's nice to see them get back to kicking ass.



Spoiler



Also, woohoo for Bobby being back!


----------



## yellowv

Last nights episode was pretty anti-climactic. Not nearly as much craziness as all of the recent episodes and no "oh shit" moments, but honestly with all that has been going on it was a nice change.


Spoiler



We apologize for our behavior today. LOL


----------



## jordanky

Just caught up on the lady episode. Certainly glad things have lightened up for a bit because I'm sure it'll just end up being a shitstorm again in no time haha


----------



## jordanky

Things are getting weird and kind of lame. I've been harboring some ill will for Tara for the nearly the last two seasons, Now moreso than ever because it's blatantly obvious she is turning into Gemma 2.0. I hate that because I ....ing hate Gemma. It would be rad if they both got killed off tonight, haha


----------



## jordanky

Is this thing on? Anywho, I finally enjoyed Clay for the first time in the series on Tuesday, his sermon had me rolling, haha


----------



## TimothyLeary

Didn't know about this topic. 

This season is getting really boring. I'm starting to get tired of Jax's promises to everyone. "I promise it's gonna be okay", "I promise I we'll get us out of this", and so on.. 
gemma is a bitch, we already know that, but she has feelings too, well... we also know that. It's time for something new, I think. 

I will watch the last episode tonight, I hope it changes anything.


----------



## matt397

I haven't seen any of this season, to much on the go, seems like a lot of people are saying it's really become quite a snooze fest. One of these days I'll have to sit down an try an make it through a few episodes. Has it really become that boring though ?


----------



## SamSam

No it's still good. But season five was pretty ....ing intense. It's not turning into Walking Dead.


----------



## icos211

matt397 said:


> I haven't seen any of this season, to much on the go, seems like a lot of people are saying it's really become quite a snooze fest. One of these days I'll have to sit down an try an make it through a few episodes. Has it really become that boring though ?



They have not watched any of this season either. The show has crammed a "Holy ....ing shit" moment into every episode, whereas I've always felt the past few seasons have had one or two per season. There have been a lot more self-contained plots within the episodes, as well(Trannies, child pornography, crooked cops, etc). Overall, the inter-familial drama is very intense, though what the hell else could you have expected, while the action surrounding the club I have found only slightly lacking(as compared to the first two seasons), nothing like season 4 or anything. I am really loving this season.


----------



## frogunrua

This weeks episode was awesome! 


Spoiler



.It was about time they killed Clay and that Irish bastard. Now I just want them to kill Terra she has become as bad as Spencer White in my book..


----------



## TimothyLeary

frogunrua said:


> This weeks episode was awesome!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> .It was about time they killed Clay and that Irish bastard. Now I just want them to kill Terra she has become as bad as Spencer White in my book..



I don't understand that hate towards Tara. I mean


Spoiler



she has lost her career as surgeon because of the club, she practically raised her boys alone trying to give them a "normal" life in the middle of all the shit that it's going on around them. She faces jail for a thing she did to save the club. She has saved a lot of members of the club with her doctor skills and now she's just alone. Ok, her last actions were questionable but she was right. Her sons can't be with their crazy grandma who agreed with her past husband murder and has a very thin line between good and bad judgement.


 I think if you consider all things you can't just hope she deserves a meaningless dead or worst like being killed.


----------



## yellowv

Spoiler



About time Clay and Gaylan got what they deserved. As for Tara I think her and Jax are working together to get them both out.


----------



## petereanima

FINALLY caught up with this season and so I don't have to avoid this thread anymore.  



Spoiler



Yeah, it was ABOUT TIME to get finally rid of Clay and Galen. And epic it was.

I hope Tara is up next.


----------



## jordanky

petereanima said:


> FINALLY caught up with this season and so I don't have to avoid this thread anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was ABOUT TIME to get finally rid of Clay and Galen. And epic it was.
> 
> I hope Tara is up next.



You and me both partner... Glad someone is on the same page as me, haha.


----------



## Solodini

Nah, she's good getting the kids away from all of that shit. It seems to be becoming messier the longer Jax is trying to escape the mess.


----------



## petereanima

Spoiler



BYE BYE TARA, BYE BYEEEEEE!!! 



...i actually have to admit, as much as I wished her being gone finally...I didn't enjoy the moment as much as I thought I would. because the way it happened was pretty shitty. kind of predictable though - i was pretty sure that this is what's gonna happen the moment Wayne told Gemma that they are going to arrest Jax.

I take we are going to see a 7th Season?


----------



## Mexi

petereanima said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I take we are going to see a 7th Season?





Spoiler



you would be correct, in fact, the coming 7th season will be the final seasons of Sons of Anarchy.

And as much as Tara annoyed the shit out of me, I didn't feel her character deserved to be brutally killed the way she was. that said, it works with the brutality of the show overall and certainly had an impact on the last scene with Jax.

This was a really strong finale, I felt that the scenes when the Sons were saying goodbye to Jax were truly heartfelt performances, kinda got me a little teary-eyed


----------



## petereanima

Mexi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you would be correct, in fact, the coming 7th season will be the final seasons of Sons of Anarchy.



Good to know, thanks!



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And as much as Tara annoyed the shit out of me, I didn't feel her character deserved to be brutally killed the way she was. that said, it works with the brutality of the show overall and certainly had an impact on the last scene with Jax.
> 
> This was a really strong finale, I felt that the scenes when the Sons were saying goodbye to Jax were truly heartfelt performances, kinda got me a little teary-eyed



I agree on all points. And for your last sentence: yeah, same here.


----------



## TimothyLeary

for me it was a shitty ending. Made just for shocking purposes. It sad me to see this show going this way, I've re-watched all the previous 5 seasons, but this sixth season was just overall boring IMO, I could not watch it again, specially with this ending.


----------



## Mendez

Ok just caught up with all the eps. 



Spoiler



What the ....! at first it was following a typical SoA set up ie. getting crazier, ppl getting killed, jax making new alliances or new business, etc etc. Then shit hit the fan, I had spoiled the fact that tara dies, but as I was watching I was hoping it was during all the bullshit she was doing (being just like gemma). The way she went out though, that hit me hard. The reaction of his crew and Jax's at the end was just wow. I agree a tear-jerker for sure, but .... I need an emotional break, maybe go kill some shit in borderlands or something..


----------



## jordanky

Haven't been on in a few days... I thought the finale was great.



Spoiler



I can't wait to see what Jax does next season. He's definitely going to lose his shit big time and I have a feeling that a lot of people are going to catch some of his rage. I also for some reason think that Jax won't make it out of the series alive. I don't know why but I just have this feeling that he will go out in the end. Definitely a powerful last few minutes, my girlfriend cried the entire time haha


----------



## petereanima

jordanky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> . I also for some reason think that Jax won't make it out of the series alive. I don't know why but I just have this feeling that he will go out in the end.





Spoiler



Interesting, I actually have the same feeling - if the "mood" of this finale is an indication (and I think it is) of the general sentiment of the final season.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

What's up with all the green lines?


----------



## jordanky

joshuavsoapkid said:


> What's up with all the green lines?


 
Spoiler tags for those who haven't caught up on the show.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash

jordanky said:


> Spoiler tags for those who haven't caught up on the show.


Oh thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Carvinkook

Oh great, spoiler tags... I just wanted to know what happened? Lol, guess I'm waiting for bluray...


----------



## Carrion Rocket

I stopped watchign SOA after season two because I graduated and got a job working nights. But I've since gone back and watched the first two seasons on Netflix this past week and have now gotten to the first couple season three episodes.


----------



## jordanky

I'm sad to post this but, it's that time of the year again, for the last time ever!


----------



## jordanky

So am I the only one still watching SOA? Every week I am excited to sit down and catch the show, but unfortunately I think the final season has been the weakest as of yet. Only a few more episodes left, so hopefully something changes!


----------



## Chiba666

WIll wiat for the last season to come out on DVD and wil then smash through it in a few nights.


----------



## Solodini

Stopped watching 10 minutes from the end of season 6. I thought Jemma's actions were too far and unnecessary to write and didn't want to watch any more.


----------



## loqtrall

Solodini said:


> Stopped watching 10 minutes from the end of season 6. I thought Jemma's actions were too far and unnecessary to write and didn't want to watch any more.


 


Spoiler



So Gemma killing the woman who framed her for killing a baby that never existed, tried to send Jax to prison and divorce him behind his back, tried to destroy the MC, and tried to either take the boys or give custody to Wendy, THAT death was unecessary to write; But Kozik being blown to pieces (on camera) by a landmine was all cool? Or senselessly killing off a major character like Opie just so Jax would, for whatever reason, still be president after Clay instead of killing off Tig who started the whole thing and was the sole reason one of the sons had to die in the first place? This entire show is full of unnecessary writing, but Gemma killing Tara seemed completely justifiably written, especially considering her past and lack of knowing that Jax made a deal with the DA instead of Tara.


----------



## Mattykoda

jordanky said:


> So am I the only one still watching SOA? Every week I am excited to sit down and catch the show, but unfortunately I think the final season has been the weakest as of yet. Only a few more episodes left, so hopefully something changes!



I agree. It has seemed pretty week and each preview of the next week looks like nothing that you want answered will be. Just my 




Spoiler



Didnt want to ruin it for the people who havent seen this season but I am really curious to what jax will do at the end. Kurt sutter said in the begin of the season that Jax will find himself becoming the reaper and just a few episodes ago where jury talked about how jax's dad wrote about the club and how he potentially died by killing himself, I want to know if Jax will see that and take the "coward" way out. My main questions is who or what will lead jax to the truth of Tara and will Gemma admit to it all seeing all the death that has been caused by her actions.


----------



## Solodini

loqtrall said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> So Gemma killing the woman who framed her for killing a baby that never existed, tried to send Jax to prison and divorce him behind his back, tried to destroy the MC, and tried to either take the boys or give custody to Wendy, THAT death was unecessary to write; But Kozik being blown to pieces (on camera) by a landmine was all cool? Or senselessly killing off a major character like Opie just so Jax would, for whatever reason, still be president after Clay instead of killing off Tig who started the whole thing and was the sole reason one of the sons had to die in the first place? This entire show is full of unnecessary writing, but Gemma killing Tara seemed completely justifiably written, especially considering her past and lack of knowing that Jax made a deal with the DA instead of Tara.


 


Spoiler



I get Tara's reasoning for doing what she did. Gemma is poisonous and with the MC is so dangerous to so many innocent people, but the MC always comes first, for some stupid, cyclical reason. Tara was trying to get her babies away from that environment, so they wouldn't be dragged into it like Jax was, despite JT wanting to get the MC clean or get out.

Opie's killing was lead by characters you weren't meant to like and was meant to be a sacrifice and a tragedy you could rally with the MC over. Tara's death was just inhuman outburst which could have been completely avoided by a good argument. Plus, Gemma could have killed Tara in a way which wasn't so needlessly grotesque. I still feel sick thinking about it.


----------



## aprilia4life

Horrible horrible HORRIBLE show, really frustrating to watch. Things happening without any repercussions. Some people get killed off for sneezing, but Clay (and others) get away with murder time and time again. It's ridiculously unbelievable and annoying.

I watched it for quite a while (up to season 5), but I just couldn't handle it any more and stopped.


----------



## Solodini

That too. Repercussions for good people, re Tara's hand and such, but not for the worst people.


----------



## loqtrall

Solodini said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I get Tara's reasoning for doing what she did. Gemma is poisonous and with the MC is so dangerous to so many innocent people, but the MC always comes first, for some stupid, cyclical reason. Tara was trying to get her babies away from that environment, so they wouldn't be dragged into it like Jax was, despite JT wanting to get the MC clean or get out.
> 
> Opie's killing was lead by characters you weren't meant to like and was meant to be a sacrifice and a tragedy you could rally with the MC over. Tara's death was just inhuman outburst which could have been completely avoided by a good argument. Plus, Gemma could have killed Tara in a way which wasn't so needlessly grotesque. I still feel sick thinking about it.


 


Spoiler



It makes total sense that Gemma killed Tara. She told Gemma that she'd never see her grandkids again, she was going to rat on Jax and the MC and destroy both of them, she filed for divorce behind pretty much everyone's back, she faked a pregnancy and then used the fake pregnancy to fake a miscarriage and framed Gemma for it, and before that she even acted friendly with Jax and the club before she snuck away and took the kids without telling anyone. It was only logical that Gemma kill Tara to protect her son, club, and people she's known for decades.

After all, Jax was getting the club out of guns and pushing the MC in a legitimate direction. 

As for Opie, he was such a key character that his death made no sense. He was in line to be president, he had unfinished anguish with Clay and Jax, and he actually had something to contribute to the seasons he wasn't in. Tig was the perfect choice to be put to death. All he's done in the show is fvck shit up and provide weird comic relief every few episodes. Just think: He killed Pope's daughter, he saved that dog at the dog fight which almost caused the deaths of Sons, he didn't let the Arab pornmaker go and almost got Jax and Nero killed in a drive-by, and much more. He ....ed up so much that Jax even decided to give him up to August Marks. Tig contibutes little positivity to the series. I truly believe that if Opie lived, the seasons that followed would have been better, that's how much of a key player he was.

As for gruesome deaths: Kozik was blown up by a landmine, Torik had his throat slit with a shank, Phil and V-Lin were executed and cut into pieces, Tig's daughter was burned alive, Fiasco's best friend was crushed by an Impala, the guy who crushed Fiasco's friend stabbed himself in the throat with a butcher knife, Arcadio's girlfriend was forced to OD and then smothered by Juice, and Bobby had his eye gouged out, fingers cut off, and then was executed. So I think Tara being stabbed in the back of the head with a carving fork rates pretty low on the grotesque scale in SoA.


----------



## loqtrall

aprilia4life said:


> Horrible horrible HORRIBLE show, really frustrating to watch. Things happening without any repercussions. Some people get killed off for sneezing, but Clay (and others) get away with murder time and time again. It's ridiculously unbelievable and annoying.
> 
> I watched it for quite a while (up to season 5), but I just couldn't handle it any more and stopped.


 


Solodini said:


> That too. Repercussions for good people, re Tara's hand and such, but not for the worst people.


 
That's not _exactly _true.



Spoiler



Clay was sent to prison for a crime he didn't commit (Then later killed), Pope burned Tig's daughter alive and had Opie killed (Which was punishment for Tig and Jax) but was then executed by Tig and Jax, Gaalen and his men slaughtered Phil and V-Lin and in turn were slaughtered by Jax and the Sons, the Sons have been in prison 2(?) separate times where Juice was stabbed and Opie was beaten to death, Toric hurt alot of people and had his throat cut by Otto, who in turn was shot to death.

The only bad member I can think of who hasn't been punished is Happy, even though he was kidnapped by the asians for a couple days.


----------



## Solodini

loqtrall said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It makes total sense that Gemma killed Tara. She told Gemma that she'd never see her grandkids again, she was going to rat on Jax and the MC and destroy both of them, she filed for divorce behind pretty much everyone's back, she faked a pregnancy and then used the fake pregnancy to fake a miscarriage and framed Gemma for it, and before that she even acted friendly with Jax and the club before she snuck away and took the kids without telling anyone. It was only logical that Gemma kill Tara to protect her son, club, and people she's known for decades.
> 
> After all, Jax was getting the club out of guns and pushing the MC in a legitimate direction.
> 
> As for Opie, he was such a key character that his death made no sense. He was in line to be president, he had unfinished anguish with Clay and Jax, and he actually had something to contribute to the seasons he wasn't in. Tig was the perfect choice to be put to death. All he's done in the show is fvck shit up and provide weird comic relief every few episodes. Just think: He killed Pope's daughter, he saved that dog at the dog fight which almost caused the deaths of Sons, he didn't let the Arab pornmaker go and almost got Jax and Nero killed in a drive-by, and much more. He ....ed up so much that Jax even decided to give him up to August Marks. Tig contibutes little positivity to the series. I truly believe that if Opie lived, the seasons that followed would have been better, that's how much of a key player he was.
> 
> As for gruesome deaths: Kozik was blown up by a landmine, Torik had his throat slit with a shank, Phil and V-Lin were executed and cut into pieces, Tig's daughter was burned alive, Fiasco's best friend was crushed by an Impala, the guy who crushed Fiasco's friend stabbed himself in the throat with a butcher knife, Arcadio's girlfriend was forced to OD and then smothered by Juice, and Bobby had his eye gouged out, fingers cut off, and then was executed. So I think Tara being stabbed in the back of the head with a carving fork rates pretty low on the grotesque scale in SoA.


 


Spoiler



Still, I'm with Tara's reasoning. Jax had been saying for years that he was getting them out of guns but instead, things just got worse. Framing Gemma and playing her at her own game seemed like the only way out to protect her family. If she was up front with them, they would have just killed her.

I think Opie's death did make sense: he'd tried to get out, succeeded, came back due to his loyalty to Jax, never ratted, his wife was killed, the club didn't give a shit and had little-to-no remorse, even though he'd remarried his life was still pretty shit, he was still embroiled in all of this club shit but he still loved Jax so taking the hit for Jax gets him out and saves his best friend.

Tig is someone with no moral compass, who can be put to any task so is useful to Jax, thus good to keep around.

Those deaths and assaults you listed were more acceptable because they were against bad guys or done by bad guys to good guys so there was a sense of solidarity with the club. Gemma killing Tara then Juice killing the cop was too much for me as there was no way I could rally behind them any further and no redemption for me to hold out for.


----------



## jordanky

Cats outta the bag now but I still can't bring myself to really care. Whereas up until the last season I would have been DYING to watch at this point.


----------



## mongey

watched the latest episode yesterday. I'm digging how its tying up . took a bit long to get there but I think its going to finish on a decent note like it started back at season 1

its a shame that it went kinda off the rails for a few seasons in the middle there .cause there are some cool characters and stuff mixed in with the "yeah right " moments


----------



## MikeH

Just watched the episodes in Season 5 when


Spoiler



Opie dies and they have his funeral


. I cried like a bitch.


----------



## ridner

Jacks finding out about Gemma was huge! one of the better episodes in a while!


----------



## brutalwizard

MEGA SPOILER BE CAREFUL



Spoiler



Gemma, unser, juice deaths. Expected but crazy.


----------



## mongey

brutalwizard said:


> MEGA SPOILER BE CAREFUL
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gemma, unser, juice deaths. Expected but crazy.


 

I won't say exactly cause i always .... up spolier tags but the middle one suprised me


----------



## brutalwizard

Spoiler



I didn't really care for the ending. All the jax dieing for the club's sins jesus stunt was weak to me. Overall the last season had the least twists and was kinda boring to me.


----------



## MFB

> ...the last season had the least twists...



Series finales aren't about twists though, they're about tying up loose ends and that's what this did (from everything I've seen so far up to the finale, I've yet to watch it myself)


----------



## putnut77

I thought the finale was good overall. Kurt Sutter went a little overboard with the metaphors at the end.

Also one thing that KILLED me; They made a big deal about John Teller riding a Panhead throughout the series. The bike Jax got on, that was his father's was a Knucklehead. Come on now...someone should have got this.


----------



## jordanky

putnut77 said:


> I thought the finale was good overall. Kurt Sutter went a little overboard with the metaphors at the end.
> 
> Also one thing that KILLED me; They made a big deal about John Teller riding a Panhead throughout the series. The bike Jax got on, that was his father's was a Knucklehead. Come on now...someone should have got this.



This may have been my mind playing tricks on me, but I'm pretty sure when Jax first pulled out on that bike, I could have sworn it didn't have a front brake. Then in the CGI fest at the end I'm pretty sure it had a front brake lever then. Anyone notice this or am I crazy?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

On the recommendation of a friend started watching SoA, got through all of it in 6 weeks, just finished last night. Seasons 1,2 and 4 were fantastic, 3 was pretty good and 5-7 varied between tedious and outstanding. Overall a great show and the finale, which I didn't expect to leave much emotional impact, really hit home with the final scene. I know the CGI was crummy and the whole metaphor was unsubtle to a ridiculous extent but still, it made me feel things, so I loved it.


----------

